# Be Careful!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Not to catch this!


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

To Late!!!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

same here.:help:


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Been there for close to four decades. :lol::lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

DocHoliday said:


> Been there for close to four decades. :lol::lol:


[email protected]
Quite a few of us have been stricken fo sure.
:yikes:..:help:,,,:lol:

It was good to see that Taylor Lockwood has a
good sense of humor considering he is one of the top
shroom photogs in the world.
His pics can be seen here.

*http://www.fungiphoto.com/*


----------

